
Could ETH Price Drop to Zero? - dbattaglia
https://globalcoinreport.com/eth-price-drop-zero/
======
serg_chernata
For posterity, Vitalik has responded to the original TechCrunch article.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/9chb5y/the_collap...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/9chb5y/the_collapse_of_eth_is_inevitable/e5b1klw/)

------
jam
Wouldn't this require the Ethereum community adopting a modification to allow
paying for gas with ERC20 tokens, and thus purposefully making ether
worthless?

If they were to do that, how would platform development be incentivized?
Sounds pretty far fetched.

------
berbec
Yes

~~~
xellisx
Anything is possible at Zombocom.

